

Constant Energy Diffusion in D3 - zjonsson
http://bl.ocks.org/ZJONSSON/raw/1706849/

======
______
Awesome -- would be great if the jitter were reduced when the spheres are
closely packed!

~~~
zjonsson
Initially they overlap which is one of the main cause of the jitter. Spreading
out the initial locations would be a remedy, but then I would have to find a
different way to explain "diffusion" to my daughter :)

